# Infomercials Help Sell



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

I was asked if a metallic grass that I was hanging in a show house would be removable after the show was over. I didn't know. So I did a test and videoed it. I had also wanted to test a Non Woven Liner Paper for strippablility and I added that to the test.






I did an estimate this week in Manhattan at a very nice east side address for hanging a bunch of grasscloth. I told the project manager I always line walls in Manhattan and I don't care how tony the address is because crap paint finds its way into buildings like rats do. He asked if there was a way to install liner to make the whole installation strippable. I sent him the URL for the you tube video. I think this helped me build an instant "trust relationship" demonstrating to him that I knew something about this subject and wasn't just blowing smoke up his nether region. I got the job and would like to think this video helped him make the decision to go with me.


Yesterday a decorator wanted to know why the painting estimate was so much. Why was I charging for a priming and top coating when it was "pre primed?" There were 5 new doors and frames and a carpenter had gone nail gun crazy. I started to explain to this ditz about puttying 500 nail holes and what happens if you don't seal putty, etc. but I wished I could just email her a video on the subject of what "not to do." 

A) Does anybody have a video like this?
B) Does anybody else use videos in this way?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I think it a great way to actually show a customer what you do versus just talking about it. The majority of people will not watch a ten minute video though so something in the 60-90 second range would probably be best.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jim,

quick critique,

Audio is awful low, and I sure you ain't afraid of being heard :whistling2: There is a lot of lot of background noise. Either my ears have gotten worse, or it sounds like you said, "from wallliner.com out of Pennsylvania..". I know you know Eddy & Greta are about 20 miles from you

I missed what product the black square was - was that a metallic also? 

I'm not sure you made a big enough point that you were using their NON-WOVEN BRIDGING liner as opposed to the heavy duty blank stock. 

Did you apply anything TO the liner (size or prep coat) ?

other wise, another great production from the Palace Basement


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

That video was longer than I would like but it actually had three purposes so it had to be pretty long. I shot it to:

A) Show the designer that Phillip Jeffries Glam Grass is indeed removable so that the show house project could proceed with that material.
B) Send the youtube link to all concerned at Phillip Jeffries to dramatically demonstrate that some of their metallic foils are an incredible pain to remove. (since they don't seem to understand when I tell them this with text because nobody there ever had to remove 1960's flocked foil in the real world.)
C) See if HD Non Woven from wallliner.com was indeed the answer to get removability from PITA materials.

But brevity is a good suggestion. Next I think I will break up something like this into clips and upload them separately with separate subject titles


----------

